# French resident but uk bankrupt



## PhillippaLee (5 mo ago)

Does a finding of being a uk bankrupt affect a right to remain in France post brexit?


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

Are we to assume the person is a TCN? That being the case I guess it would depend what titre de séjour they hold and whether they are still able to meet the attached conditions at renewal.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As ET says, it can depend quite a bit on your current situation. Are you a UK citizen, or from somewhere else? And how long have you been resident in France? It will probably come down to your ability to prove your financial resources when renewing your titre de séjour. As long as you have a reliable source of income (pension, job, etc.) the bankruptcy per se shouldn't really have any enormous effect on your renewal.


----------



## PhillippaLee (5 mo ago)

Thank you both for your replies


----------

